# ringneck/Rose Ring Parakeet



## GTI (May 11, 2016)

Hi there,

I posted a few months ago with the news i had lost my budgie.

I had two budgies so decided to leave the other one with my mums two. Now the three of them get on great I have decided to get two more after my summer hols.

I am looking for more info on ringneck/rose ring parakeets. There doesn't seem to be much info on i/net so wondering if anyone had any on here?

I've had budgies for over 20 years, so have a good experience with pet birds.

I have always had 2 budgies at once as me and my wife both work 8 hours mon to fri during the day, so they keep each other company during the day and socialise with us at night/evening and weekends which has always worked out fine.

Would we be ok doing this with Ringneck/Rose Ring Parakeets? Would they be ok being out and about the house themselves while we are at work? What size of cage would be req', baring in mind they would only be in it at night to sleep?

Thank you


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a male handraised Indian Ringneck parakeet.

Ringnecks are completely different compared to budgies. They need a lot more attention and training. 
They are much smarter and need to be constantly kept entertained. You will need to buy a lot of toys and treats.

While a budgie cannot do much with its beak , a Ringneck can cause serious damage to your hands or your house if it decides to.
My ringneck Bubbles will chew on anything and everything in the house. I have had to babyproof everything including wires, cables . Since he can fly , I have had to Bubble-proof items hung on walls ; things like chandeliers , lights etc. 
I have had to install doors for my bookshelves since he loves tearing paper. We cannot leave a single important piece of paper outside. I have changed 5 covers for my cell phone. I have had to replace WHOLE sets of keys on both my laptops MULTIPLE times. 
All it takes is one moment . You only have to look away for a minute and your ringneck will most probably be in some sort of trouble haha. 
Leaving your Ringneck unsupervised is an absolute resounding NO unless you dedicate a whole room for it/them . 


Ringnecks go through a phase called 'bluffing' . This happens when they are around 6-8 months old. It can be compared to a child reaching puberty. The bird receives a flood of hormones causing it to act out. A sweet cuddly baby will suddenly seem like a wild bird overnight biting , screaming and sulking. Its quite hard to deal with this phase. It is very important as to how you handle the bird during bluffing since its interaction with us during this period determines how it behaves the rest of its life. Any negative reaction from us could lead to a badly behaved bird in the future.

A Ringneck can get LOUD so must take that into consideration as well.

Id also like to add that most Ringnecks are usually 'hands-off' birds. This is where they are similar to budgies. A few tolerate some petting but the majority prefer hanging out on your shoulder or fly around looking for any mischief to get into.


I have only mentioned the cons. To see the positive side of Ringecks , all you have to do is to go on youtube  . Your Ringnecks can be as cute as the guys online. You can teach them tricks and plenty of words. 

Regarding cage size , you can go with the recommended size for cockatiels/conures/other similar sized birds. Just make sure the bars are sturdy and all doors have locks. Your ringneck will figure out how to open cage doors or bite through the bars within a few days if the cage isn't up to the mark.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Just to add ringnecks are known for 'going wild' if you miss training at all with them they will revert to being wild and completely unhandleable.

These birds need a lot of mental stimulation and attention
You are basically dealing with a toddler who can cause serious damage to you and your home.

Nothing like having a budgie.

I would suggest volunteering at any bird sanctuaries or rescues to get a feel for why so many of these guys are given up.

Personally ringnecks are aviary birds and do much better as aviary birds than pet birds.

Cage size you need the biggest you can get. A cockatiel sized cage is not big enough at all even for a sleeping cage.

They have to be able to fully open their wings in the cage. Remember they have a long tail.
Also you should be caging the bird up whenever you are not there supervising them unless your room is 100% bird safe ie a bird room or indoor aviary.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think Ringnecks make very good aviary birds.

They are extremely aggressive to other birds and even their own kind. During the mating season, females are particularly nasty. Even when housed individually in pairs , females have often been known to kill their partners. 
Males seem to get along better.

They aren't all that bad as pets. I must admit it takes a mature , experienced person to deal with them.

I kind of lucked out with my ringneck. Apart from the general naughtiness , his only crime is being annoyingly clingy.







Angry Dinosaur


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

vinay said:


> I don't think Ringnecks make very good aviary birds.
> 
> They are extremely aggressive to other birds and even their own kind. During the mating season, females are particularly nasty. Even when housed individually in pairs , females have often been known to kill their partners.
> Males seem to get along better.
> ...


I wouls never advise keeping them in a mixed species aviary though i do know of several people who do so successfully with a lot of work.

I know plently who keep one pair per aviary and also those who keep colonies. As long as your aviary is the correct size with enough perch and feeding areas and you know to keep a close eye there is no reason it wont work.

Its the same with most species. Keep too many budgies in too small a space without adequate perches and feeders and you get fighting.


----------

